# Usaci regional in Tulsa, OK



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok I booked my hotel reservation  looks like I will be taking my car after all. I am coming with my cousin(he got me employee pricing at the hotel). 

How much is it to enter?




CAR TOYS - INVITATIONAL TULSA OK 918-254-5093 FE+CS R 8134 E. 68th Street - Tulsa, Ok 74133


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

*T-Town Invitational*

So who from the DFW area is going to Tulsa?? I plan on leaving Arlington around 7am on Friday, make the drive, go check in where we are staying (Hampton Inn) and then go visit Mark Eldridges complex that is real close to the venue at Car Toys. Do we want to caravan it??


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: T-Town Invitational*

We're going, but we're not 100% sure about when we're leaving yet.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44571

Moda - Might want to merge these two threads.

We're going, but mostly for the invitational....but also for the USACi show.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

bump!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Steven bailed on me, anyone need a hotel room? I have an extra reservation(double twin beds, its a completely separate room/key). I can cancel any time but if someone wants it let me know, it will not be free but it will be an employee rate at Holiday Inn Express. Hotel is half a mile away from the Car Toys.

Let me know, I am canceling the extra reservation by tonight


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

well, if it could be a double queen, we would take it.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll be staying at a friends house in Tulsa. See you at the show Mir.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> well, if it could be a double queen, we would take it.



It was going to be. But that _particular_ Holiday Inn doesnt allow employee rates on those types of rooms :/ pretty unfortunate



edit: I just canceled it.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

See ya'll there.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I am leaving tomorrow right after college around 12pm. I got my laptop ready and loaded with the gps software and got went ahead and threw my spare tire in the trunk just in case


----------



## HeadCase (Aug 19, 2008)

I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I just got my laptop up and running at the hotel. first thing i noticed was this:











LOL


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Megalomaniac said:


> I just got my laptop up and running at the hotel. first thing i noticed was this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which distro are you using? Fedora?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I am using OS X Leopard


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

cool, how is everything going there in tulsa


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Looking out the window. looks like everyone left to go setup for the show. Im just drinking my coffee and going to go head down there soon hopefully. what sucks is i forgot my camera charger o my cam batteries are dead. im going to go to best buy or something and buy a charger and return it later.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I got my camera charged up i took some pictures i will upload them as soon as i get back in Dallas Sunday night or monday morning


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey, where are the pictures/stories?!?

I can't wait to hear the results and see some pictures of the setups there.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

A world record was broken yesterday in USACi SPL. 163.xx in i think 1000-2k class. 

I just got back to dallas today I didnt stay for the Top 40 today all day just the morning. I have pictures, will upload as soon as I can.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

how did dave, jorge, and the italian do in their presentations?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Dave got 2nd place in USACi. I am not sure what Jorge placed I left before I got to see results on his class. Steven never came, he had a Track meet in Waco for school.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a few pics I'll upload tomorrow.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45510


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

finebar4 said:


> I have a few pics I'll upload tomorrow.


 di you get a chance to upload your pics finebar? i'm still jonesin btw am i the only person who thinks that the pics from tulsa are the only ones i've seen purely of sq cars? most of the recent stuff i've seen puts a bit too much emphasis on the non-audio portions of an event, imho


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

lol - that's probably because that's what most people are into and want to see...


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

good point red, but why in the hell do people post on AUDIO forums that they have event pics and proceed to have a good 90% be of other stuff. it's understandable that car audio is a bit boring unless you are into sound and installs ,but dang it yall dang it, sometimes i think we do more to hurt than help the hobby.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

SteveH! said:


> good point red, but why in the hell do people post on AUDIO forums that they have event pics and proceed to have a good 90% be of other stuff. it's understandable that car audio is a bit boring unless you are into sound and installs ,but dang it yall dang it, sometimes i think we do more to hurt than help the hobby.


 oh great , my mississippi genetics kicked in, born southern raised chicago. happens at the wierdest times


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

SteveH! said:


> di you get a chance to upload your pics finebar? i'm still jonesin btw am i the only person who thinks that the pics from tulsa are the only ones i've seen purely of sq cars? most of the recent stuff i've seen puts a bit too much emphasis on the non-audio portions of an event, imho


my pics are uploaded if you havent seen 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45557


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

that's what got me going megalo! my nickname is TMI so stuff like this just gets my motor running. thank you for taking the time to take and post photos. wish i culd have been there. my job is a selfish huzzie who hates me having a life so i could not make it.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

SteveH! said:


> that's what got me going megalo! my nickname is TMI so stuff like this just gets my motor running. thank you for taking the time to take and post photos. wish i culd have been there. my job is a selfish huzzie who hates me having a life so i could not make it.


no problem. i love taking pictures. It was more or less for my archives. so i have high standards of my pics so when i look at it 10-15years from now, i know what all was there so i can feel like i was there again.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a bunch of pictures at www.caraudionationals.com/photos/tulsa/

There are a few more coming from Sat. Mainly Lee putting his car back together at the show.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

I'm planning on going with my new found buddy


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Who is that?


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

that would be the magician that can take him to last years show. wish I knew that guy, cause I missed that one


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

dejo said:


> that would be the magician that can take him to last years show. wish I knew that guy, cause I missed that one


Right on the dot .


----------

